# Do You Cheat on Your V ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

2 day PIKE & I spent 4hrs at the sporting clay range with 4 good buds & no other pups - get home & PIKE is worn out - asleep on the couch go up 2 Rabbits 4 a few brews - Rabbits miniature shelty is loving all over me - come home & PIKE spends the next hour sniffing me - he knows I've been with another pup - this only happens with pups he knows - never people or pups that are known 2 him - lesson learend - never CHEAT if you have a V!! just 4 fun LOL but TRUE


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sammy doesn't mind and would prefer to join ???

The cat is a different story... I cuddled my brother's cat and when we returned our cat slapped me across the face with anger. 
Lesson learned.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper gets a little jealous. If he's around and I (or anyone else, even a stranger) is petting another dog, he'll go wiggle himself in between to get some love too. Brat.

If I come home smelling like another dog, he spends a good five minutes sniffing me, then gives me a knowing look!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My next-door-neighbors have a relatively new (7-months-old) puppy. She is a tiny, little thing... a Yorkshire terrier mix of some sort... and she is adorable! When my neighbors and I talk over the fence, and I admire the little puppy, Willie won't stay nearby. He refuses to acknowledge her existence! I don't know if he even realizes that she is an actual dog. HA-Ha-ha!! 

No... I think he knows, but he doesn't like it one little bit.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

There was conversation on a hunting forum about hunting with your spouse were I made a post to the thread.

I hunt with my husband quite a bit, but I also hunt without him at times. He doesn't get upset or jealous if I go on a morning hunt while he is at work.
Now my dog is a different story. If I come home smelling of birds and someone else's dog he gets pretty moody.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I cheat on mine every day, and sometimes make them watch. Lots of times I have mine join in with a visiting trollop. It's a veritable canine orgy 'round here. They don't seem to mind at all. ;D


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

WillowyndRanch said:


> I cheat on mine every day, and sometimes make them watch. Lots of times I have mine join in with a visiting trollop. It's a veritable canine orgy 'round here. They don't seem to mind at all. ;D


^^ Hah! I LOL'd out loud.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Nope.

This week I was offered a chartered jet ride to pheasant hunt in eastern Oregon this fall. 

Told the guy offering, "Sorry, i'd like to but only if I could take my dog."

His reply after a pause. "Ok, but don't tell anyone you're bringing your dog on the plane." 8)

I really only want to hunt behind my dog. Not nearly as entertaining to hunt behind someone elses.

RBD


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Heck - I don't even let the other family members share the SOFA with me and Aoife


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - like you - it's the V and me or we stay home - found out very quickly that they would take PIKE and leave me at home - he's that good ! LOL


----------

